
Star topics that interest you - guessmyname
https://blog.github.com/2019-01-08-topic-starring/
======
Iv
Remember! Microsoft only want to know your preferences to better serve you in
the future!

~~~
WilliamEdward
You know they can do this without stars right? Just by seeing which pages you
visit.

------
keyle
Interesting that this only comes out now. Something I feel should have been a
part of github for a long time.

I used to love the old 'explore' page. It had a feeling of going on an
adventure, digging into a dark cave of unfinished projects and people's
brains.

------
franciscop
The two topics displayed in the screenshot are actually languages (CSS and
SCSS), so we could just filter trending by language then? I never got the
appeal of topics that much, and this screenshot seems to confirm that in
practice topics are a bit redundant. Should tag my "CSS" project with "CSS"?
Isn't that a bit pointless?

~~~
stuartaxelowen
There are also topics like "NLP".

~~~
franciscop
Funny you meantion that tag, since I think it'd be better to apply NLP
automatically instead of having to tag each project manually :)

Or, recognize a bit better each project. For instance, the LICENSE is
automatically read. Why no read the "Keywords" in `package.json`, or the
`<meta>` in `index.html` for the Pages projects, etc.

------
dredds
Just sayin' \- [https://github.com/topics/hacker-
news](https://github.com/topics/hacker-news)

------
Dowwie
Consider constraining your topics of interest and not checking too many boxes.
Github explore only displays two or three of these topics at refresh in a
seemingly random fashion.

------
cmiller1
Misread that as "star tropics" and got excited.

~~~
barbecue_sauce
The hiddenest of gems.

------
bitwize
I read this as "StarTropics that interest you" and I was like "yeah, that was
a pretty interesting game."

